# Beaver Dams



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry if this question doesnt belong in this forum but thiught you guys could help. Our inland lake has a creek that has been dammed at the culverts on our main hwy. Do I call the DNR?


----------



## Patrickr (May 2, 2016)

If a county maintained roadway it would be best to contact your county road commission. If a state highway/expressway you would want to contact the Michigan Department of Transportation. 

If it is your land being affected by high water or suffering tree damage you might want to locate a commercial ADC trapper who has a valid control permit from the MDNR and hire them to resolve your beaver problem.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Or the local drain commissioner.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I called the Road Commission. The lady said I called the right place. The beaver has ramped up activity to where the creek has overflowed into the surrounding swamp and soon to overflow culverts. And tomorrow is going to be a deluge from the sky.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Now to see if they doing anything about it, in the near future.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> Now to see if they doing anything about it, in the near future.


This area is heavy watershed to the Great Lakes. This creek feeds the Maple River a few miles downstream. One would think the powers that be should be concerned. There is also heavy beaver damming down on Robinson Rd where the headwaters to the Maple Rd go under culverts in a very similar situation.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure whoever removes the dams is supposed to get permission from the DNR to do so.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> I'm pretty sure whoever removes the dams is supposed to get permission from the DNR to do so.
> 
> View attachment 314901


Who’da thunk the DNR had a reg for this. 

Me, I’m going to sit back and watch the fun.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I've been told by my county's officials that the County has a standing permit and a contract with a beaver trapper(s) to do all beaver adc work. Told me it only takes a phone call and location given. They also said this trapper has contracts with several Counties.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Perferator said:


> Who’da thunk the DNR had a reg for this.
> 
> Me, I’m going to sit back and watch the fun.


They do. Taking a fur bearing game animal outside of season.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> I've been told by my county's officials that the County has a standing permit and a contract with a beaver trapper(s) to do all beaver adc work. Told me it only takes a phone call and location given. They also said this trapper has contracts with several Counties.


I contacted road commissions in the 3 neighboring counties and the drain commissioners and gave them my number. Never a call, but I have saved them some headaches.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

If I remember correctly mine told me the trapper was from Oscoda Co. and paid a couple of grand a year but that's been some years ago.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> They do. Taking a fur bearing game animal outside of season.


I meant the reg on molesting a poor little beaver’s handiwork. I’m glad I didnt decide to be a responsible citizen and remove the sticks at the first sign. I have monitored this little muncher since late March.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Perferator said:


> I meant the reg on molesting a poor little beaver’s handiwork. I’m glad I didnt decide to be a responsible citizen and remove the sticks at the first sign. I have monitored this little muncher since late March.


Yes, I don't understand the reason for that


----------



## Patrickr (May 2, 2016)

I think that regulation goes way back to when there were very few beaver in Michigan. It was, and is, a protective measure. Tear a dam out after the pond is iced over and see what happens. It makes the beaver and every other animal living in the pond very susceptible to death by a long list of predators and Mother Nature.

I used to be the contract trapper for my county drain and road commission. I was honest and worked hard for them as I did every cooperator I ever worked with. Lol, I remember when I got the contract with the drain commission the commissioner asked me why I didn't bid my price on a per tail fee. I responded by asking him how many tails he wanted to purchase. Then I explained that a per tail fee is a perfect way to be defrauded out of thousands of dollars needlessly, and why I always bid my jobs out at a flat rate for so many days of work and proof of my performance. Unfortunately for me, a decade or so later, the road commission hired in an employee who also knew how to trap beaver real well so an outside contractor was no longer needed. He has done a real good job over the years.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

The road commission did clear the culvert jam last Thurs but tonight I saw a man clearing it again. I was out on my bicycle for a nice evening ride and saw him at the creek. I introduced myself and he said “oh that was you that called”. He lives just up the road and thought he would check the beaver progress. He said they hired a guy to trap it out. Good to see county on this quickly.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Quite a quick response. Better buy a lotto ticket too


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

There is a way that helps to keep beaver from plugging road culverts with perforated flexible plastic pipe. On my advice my county bought 100 foot of pipe and cut it into 25 foot lengths. they stuck the pipe a few feet into the culvert and stuck the rest out above the culvert. They also drove t-posts around the culvert to keep the beaver out of the culvert. The beaver tried to dam up the culvert but the perorated pipe kept the water flowing.

Almost a year later the perforated pipe plugged up with mud. Instead of cleaning it out and putting it back in they hauled it to the barn and did not replace it. DUH That bunch of beaver were the hardest ones I have ever dealt with. I got permission from my CO to use some snares on the crawl over on the dam. The beaver just pushed them off to the side and buried them with mud. I do not think the beaver had ever seen a snare, but who knows as there were two of us trying to get rid of those beaver.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

multibeard said:


> There is a way that helps to keep beaver from plugging road culverts with perforated flexible plastic pipe. On my advice my county bought 100 foot of pipe and cut it into 25 foot lengths. they stuck the pipe a few feet into the culvert and stuck the rest out above the culvert. They also drove t-posts around the culvert to keep the beaver out of the culvert. The beaver tried to dam up the culvert but the perorated pipe kept the water flowing.
> 
> Almost a year later the perforated pipe plugged up with mud. Instead of cleaning it out and putting it back in they hauled it to the barn and did not replace it. DUH That bunch of beaver were the hardest ones I have ever dealt with. I got permission from my CO to use some snares on the crawl over on the dam. The beaver just pushed them off to the side and buried them with mud. I do not think the beaver had ever seen a snare, but who knows as there were two of us trying to get rid of those beaver.


I did that at the ranch I used to manage. The boss's wife had an affinity for beaver so we had to stop the flooding without doing any harm to the critters. I built one out of heavy 10" PVC, perforated on the pond side with a down facing elbow on the downstream side. The key was to not have any sound of running water. We picked an acceptable water level, punched in the contraption, and the beavers sealed around the middle of the pipe. No matter how high they built the dam, the water never raised an inch. Once in awhile I'd take the backhoe and clean the silt out from around the intake to keep it open. The day the boss lady left for Florida, the boss man told me to make gloves out of those beaver before spring and pull the pipe. As far as she knows those beavers moved on to a different culvert with better Popple chewing.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

My main problem when doing work for the road commission was when I went to get the address of the land owner that was flooded and found out they live in Ottawa county it was going to be a problem I if I needed to get away from the road to catch the beaver so I did not get traps stolen. One woman wanted signed complaints from the county and the DNR for me to go on her property. The woman did not even know that the beaver where there as she had not been there in a few years. I cleared them out from the road and did not lose any traps.

Edit I forgot that she also wanted a notarized affidavit that I would not sue her if I got hurt on her property. I was honest enough to try and get permission when I could have gone on with out her even knowing.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Scottygvsu said:


> I did that at the ranch I used to manage. The boss's wife had an affinity for beaver so we had to stop the flooding without doing any harm to the critters. I built one out of heavy 10" PVC, perforated on the pond side with a down facing elbow on the downstream side. The key was to not have any sound of running water. We picked an acceptable water level, punched in the contraption, and the beavers sealed around the middle of the pipe. No matter how high they built the dam, the water never raised an inch. Once in awhile I'd take the backhoe and clean the silt out from around the intake to keep it open. The day the boss lady left for Florida, the boss man told me to make gloves out of those beaver before spring and pull the pipe. As far as she knows those beavers moved on to a different culvert with better Popple chewing.


“Gloves” :lol:


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Welp, they are back with a fury. The two culverts are stopped shut with mud and sticks. Furry little engineers have a tough dam that has stopped the creek effectively. This time, the county will need a backhoe.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Educated Beaver are a challenge.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> Educated Beaver are a challenge.


More like a pain where the sun does not shine.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

When I'm dealing with the problem ones, I am usually cussing and swearing the whole time. After I catch them, I like to think back about all that they taught me.

I'm glad I'm not chasing them in this heat and with mosquitoes.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

We are having a deerfly hatch. Last week it was black flies.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sounds like you have a trifecta of blood suckers.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sounds like you have a trifecta of blood suckers.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> Sounds like you have a trifecta of blood suckers.


:lol: yeah, mosquitoes dont deserve a mention at this point.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Way to go Emmet County!


----------



## Patrickr (May 2, 2016)

All ADC beaver removal is a PIA, generally, but especially if you charge adequately for your services as you are generally the last person they call for assistance. But hot weather beaver removal is the worst. And it doesn't get any better if the targeted beaver(s) have a PhD in trapping and trap avoidance. Now that I can no longer do that physically, I sure do miss it. Don't miss the sweat and blood sucking bugs (or the heat and humidity), just the challenges of pursuing highly educated beaver.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

The county again cleared the upstream side of the culverts and now have another problem to deal with. Yesterday I saw where rather quickly the beavers had crossed over the road and erected the new dam on the downstream side about 20ft from the culverts.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Industrious and determined critters


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Is that holding back water? Can't tell from the picture, looks more like some of the brush from the other dam the county took out.

Jim


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

James Dymond said:


> Is that holding back water? Can't tell from the picture, looks more like some of the brush from the other dam the county took out.
> 
> Jim


I keep a close eye on the creek where the road crosses (my evening bike ride). This is starting to hold back flow. They have a good mud supply and will soon be adding it to the base. On the upstream side I have startled a working beaver several times. It keeps our road workers busy. One worker told me they usually contract a trapper but to this point I have seen very little results of effective trapping. This is a very difficult area (as it typically goes).


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

The county was at it again. The creek hasnt been flowing for a month due to low lake levels but has restarted from heavy rain last night. The beaver activity has slowed without flowing water. I spoke with the workers, one of which I knew. He said they trapped 3 or 4 beavers out of there. Today they cleared the debris and mudpack. A day in the life of culvert crew.


----------



## Patrickr (May 2, 2016)

With no beaver market to speak of, other than niche specialty sales, and fall coming on rapidly, those culvert crews are going to start getting busier. Most of my beaver work used to come right after ice out, around the end May to the end of June and then again in September/October when hunters went to their favorite deer hunting areas and found them under water.


----------

